# The AndroSeries comes to Orbit Nutrition



## oufinny (Mar 29, 2011)

Androlean: Discount androlean

AndroHard: Discount Androhard

And a bonus that would go great in PCT, Tropinol is on sale at a ridiculous price: Test Boosters :: Tropinol (56 Capsules) iForce Nutrition -

If you guys have any questions, hit me or Z up!


----------



## AznTomahawk (Mar 29, 2011)

As always Orbit bringing it to the customers.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 29, 2011)

Finally the Canadians will be able to order!!! 

You rock Orbit!


----------



## llllern (Mar 30, 2011)

That rock I can't wait to try the andro lean


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 30, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Finally the Canadians will be able to order!!!
> 
> You rock Orbit!


 Nice! Oh djm....


----------



## Resolve (Mar 30, 2011)

It's been a long time coming, and the wait is finally over!


----------



## |Z| (Mar 30, 2011)

hell to the yes.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 30, 2011)

Prices are looking pretty sexy as well.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 31, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Prices are looking pretty sexy as well.



Orbit brings it to the masses so everyone can afford it, just like any new product release!


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 1, 2011)

It will be interesting to see some logs in the future.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 2, 2011)

AznTomahawk said:


> It will be interesting to see some logs in the future.


 Yep. Not too much longer and we'll start to see them.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 2, 2011)

AznTomahawk said:


> It will be interesting to see some logs in the future.



Are you thinking of trying one?


----------



## AznTomahawk (Apr 3, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Are you thinking of trying one?


 I have giving it some thought. Would really have to be certain which one I wanted to use before making a purchase since it is a good bit of cash.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 3, 2011)

Just ordered me some Androlean from Orbit!!! As always the price was right!! 




oufinny said:


> Androlean: Discount androlean
> 
> AndroHard: Discount Androhard
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 4, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Just ordered me some Androlean from Orbit!!! As always the price was right!!



Hell yah.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 4, 2011)

AznTomahawk said:


> I have giving it some thought. Would really have to be certain which one I wanted to use before making a purchase since it is a good bit of cash.



Tom, hit me up anytime for a discount. Your good people


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 5, 2011)

Guys what have been some good products to stack with Adnrolean?


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 5, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Guys what have been some good products to stack with Adnrolean?



The possibilities are practically endless. However, if you look at some of the logs, guys are LOVING the lean/hard stack.


----------



## Rodja (Apr 6, 2011)

HEAT/DCP seems like a spicy stack with AL.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 7, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Guys what have been some good products to stack with Adnrolean?


 Ill be experimenting with Dermatherm Target when I use Androlean.


----------



## |Z| (Apr 28, 2011)

Rodja said:


> HEAT/DCP seems like a spicy stack with AL.



OMG does that sound good and sweaty!

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm going with hard/lean and clen along with creapure and some good BCAA's!


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 28, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I'm going with hard/lean and clen along with creapure and some good BCAA's!


 Sounds simple, effective and basic. I like it. Post results feedback when done bro?


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 28, 2011)

I will bro I'm almost done with current stack. I just got to find out how to get me some andro hard since it's out of stock everywhere. I have the clen and lean already.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 28, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I'm going with hard/lean and clen along with creapure and some good BCAA's!



Very nice


----------



## Resolve (Apr 29, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I will bro I'm almost done with current stack. I just got to find out how to get me some andro hard since it's out of stock everywhere. I have the clen and lean already.



From what I understand, Androhard is going to be OOS for another couple of weeks.  The stuff flew off the shelves everywhere!


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 29, 2011)

Correct. As soon as rounds of Mass are sent out, Hard and Lean will be back into production. Keeping up with the initial demand of these products has been quite the task.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 29, 2011)

I bet I was beside myself when i went to order the hard to run with the lean I had already bought. I was like oh no not again lol. I had tried to order DCP and it was all out at the time. I just hope it won't be too long.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 29, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I bet I was beside myself when i went to order the hard to run with the lean I had already bought. I was like oh no not again lol. I had tried to order DCP and it was all out at the time. I just hope it won't be too long.


 Hopefully you can hold out till about the middle of May. As Hereto was saying, we need to release Andromass to the masses first.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok will try hard to wait lol. I am still searching to see if there's any sites that still may have some hard in stock.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 30, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Correct. As soon as rounds of Mass are sent out, Hard and Lean will be back into production. Keeping up with the initial demand of these products has been quite the task.



Perfecting the gel capping process is the big hold up since we lost quite a bit of AH/AL the first go around. AM costing 30 dollars a fluid ounce, kinda don't want any of that getting lost!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 2, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Perfecting the gel capping process is the big hold up since we lost quite a bit of AH/AL the first go around. AM costing 30 dollars a fluid ounce, kinda don't want any of that getting lost!



Yep.  More info here on the delays.


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 3, 2011)

I'd been waiting for the ANDROSeries to hit Orbit ever since the ANDROSeries was released.


----------



## Resolve (May 3, 2011)

Well, we had it in stock for the first run, and as soon as Primordial has the second batch ready, we'll bring it back to Orbit!


----------



## ryansm (May 3, 2011)

Resolve said:


> Well, we had it in stock for the first run, and as soon as Primordial has the second batch ready, we'll bring it back to Orbit!



Shouldn't be too much longer


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 3, 2011)

Resolve said:


> Well, we had it in stock for the first run, and as soon as Primordial has the second batch ready, we'll bring it back to Orbit!



The stuff sells like hotcakes.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 3, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> The stuff sells like hotcakes.



Yeah, keeping up with current demand has been pretty tough.


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 3, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Yeah, keeping up with current demand has been pretty tough.



That's a problem a lot companies would love to have


----------



## Good Grip (May 3, 2011)

We love having happy and satisfied customers, but we are finding the problem that our growing base of customers is growing faster than we can keep up with to supply their needs/wants. Good, quality products and customer service never go out of style.


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 4, 2011)

I could go for an ANDROLean IV drip


----------



## oufinny (May 4, 2011)

I look forward to trying this AndroLean that is sitting under my counter, need to finish my creatine nitrate log first though.


----------



## ryansm (May 4, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I look forward to trying this AndroLean that is sitting under my counter, need to finish my creatine nitrate log first though.



Hurry up lol, definitely want to hear your feedback.


----------



## ryansm (May 4, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> I could go for an ANDROLean IV drip



I'd sign up for that


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 4, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I look forward to trying this AndroLean that is sitting under my counter, need to finish my creatine nitrate log first though.



You won't be disappointed by the thermo effects, it's top notch, seriously  Plus, it looks like you'd be starting your ANDROLean toward the beginning of summer so that's a one-two punch on the thermo tip.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 4, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> You won't be disappointed by the thermo effects, it's top notch, seriously  Plus, it looks like you'd be starting your ANDROLean toward the beginning of summer so that's a one-two punch on the thermo tip.



Thanks for the feedback


----------



## packers6211 (May 5, 2011)

I'm going to run androhard with androlean liver juice mesomorph and creatine nitrate! Ill log it once I can get some hard.


----------



## ryansm (May 5, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I'm going to run androhard with androlean liver juice mesomorph and creatine nitrate! Ill log it once I can get some hard.



Sounds good bud, but no need for the liver juice with the AndroSeries, everything else looks killer.


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 5, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I'm going to run androhard with androlean liver juice mesomorph and creatine nitrate! Ill log it once I can get some hard.


 


ryansm said:


> Sounds good bud, but no need for the liver juice with the AndroSeries, everything else looks killer.


 
The lack of hepatoxicity is one of the ANDROSeries' premier features, so no need for liver juice


----------



## Good Grip (May 5, 2011)

Yep, no need for the Liver Juice while on this cycle. I will say though, if you have it already, its good to use every once in a while to detox the liver any ways. I still have a bottle left, but the few I did have, id use in 1 or 2 week spurts. Im also a big fan of NAC with 3x's the amount of vitamin C, a very good, healthy combo for the body in general.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 5, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I'm going to run androhard with androlean liver juice mesomorph and creatine nitrate! Ill log it once I can get some hard.



Liver Juice is still a good staple supplement though   Cheap enough and good for the liver!


----------



## packers6211 (May 6, 2011)

Def I got my bottle ready for launching lol. I'm going nutts just waiting for a chance to get some androhard.


----------



## ryansm (May 6, 2011)

tazchip said:


> Def I got my bottle ready for launching lol. I'm going nutts just waiting for a chance to get some androhard.



lol, soon bud soon


----------



## ryansm (May 6, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> The lack of hepatoxicity is one of the ANDROSeries' premier features, so no need for liver juice



Very true 

After your run how long would you be comfortable running the two, 8-10 weeks?


----------



## packers6211 (May 6, 2011)

I was thinking of running the lean for 8-10 weeks already so guess both wouldn't be a bad try! LIke I said I got one bottle of lean already, and just waiting on supplies. I'm done with my last stack so just chillin til I can run this one.


----------



## Good Grip (May 6, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I was thinking of running the lean for 8-10 weeks already so guess both wouldn't be a bad try! LIke I said I got one bottle of lean already, and just waiting on supplies. I'm done with my last stack so just chillin til I can run this one.


 do you have a plan if running both lean and hard for that long, hcg for example?


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 6, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Very true
> 
> After your run how long would you be comfortable running the two, 8-10 weeks?



Easy 8-10 weeks.  I did get some lethargy around week 6, but I don't know how product related that was, because Rodja recommended I try taking some Rhodiola, which I did and the lethargy was completely gone.  

I ran AH/AL for 8 weeks on this run and another two weeks would be something I'd be completely comfortable running (and wished I had the additional product to do so).


----------



## ryansm (May 7, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Easy 8-10 weeks.  I did get some lethargy around week 6, but I don't know how product related that was, because Rodja recommended I try taking some Rhodiola, which I did and the lethargy was completely gone.
> 
> I ran AH/AL for 8 weeks on this run and another two weeks would be something I'd be completely comfortable running (and wished I had the additional product to do so).



Great feedback! If we can get 12 weeks out of these you are talking about a complete physique change making it much easier to keep your successes as well. Hopefully AndroMass can be similar, but the gains should be tremendous with it as far as LBM goes.

Rodja gave you good advice adaptogens work great, I also love carnitines for energy purposes as well as for boosting mood/well being.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 7, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Great feedback! If we can get 12 weeks out of these you are talking about a complete physique change making it much easier to keep your successes as well. Hopefully AndroMass can be similar, but the gains should be tremendous with it as far as LBM goes.
> 
> Rodja gave you good advice adaptogens work great, I also love carnitines for energy purposes as well as for boosting mood/well being.



I myself am curious on some of the longer Mass cycles. I decided to cut mine back a bit due to inclusion of methyls, but I would like to see some 12 week cycles.


----------



## Resolve (May 8, 2011)

So, when is Andromass coming around?


----------



## ryansm (May 8, 2011)

Resolve said:


> So, when is Andromass coming around?



Ships next week to customers! Logs should be popping up soon


----------



## HereToStudy (May 8, 2011)

...and then you guys should be carrying it shortly after that


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 8, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> ...and then you guys should be carrying it shortly after that



Oresome


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 9, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Oresome



Yah it's too bad we don't ship to Canada or UK... a lot of guys always asking about the series from those two countries... can't help them out


----------



## Resolve (May 9, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Yah it's too bad we don't ship to Canada or UK... a lot of guys always asking about the series from those two countries... can't help them out



Lol, but Orbit can! We ship internationally no problem.  BTW, appreciate the setup for that one.


----------



## Good Grip (May 9, 2011)

Orbit rocks.^^


----------



## HereToStudy (May 9, 2011)

Resolve said:


> Lol, but Orbit can! We ship internationally no problem.  BTW, appreciate the setup for that one.


Ha, he was thinking of you Nick


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 10, 2011)

Which would you recommend along side of 700mg of Test Cyp a week?


----------



## flipmonk (May 10, 2011)

does an androlean cycle need pct? what do you recommend for pct and how long should the cycle be (to be effective and safe)


----------



## ryansm (May 10, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Which would you recommend along side of 700mg of Test Cyp a week?



AndroHard the entire length of your cycle Shoot me a PM and I'll give you a discount


----------



## ryansm (May 10, 2011)

flipmonk said:


> does an androlean cycle need pct? what do you recommend for pct and how long should the cycle be (to be effective and safe)



We recommend one, but it isn't needed for 4 weeks imo. If you are running it 6 or longer then yes.


----------

